# How much Honey?



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm looking to make a batch with a very basic recipe. Could I make 5 gallons of a decent product with 5 quarts of honey?

Thanks


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Wade, yes you can.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

5 gallons will take 12-15 lbs of HONEY
Jack


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Your starting gravity would be in the ballpark of 1.108 which is fine. See the Introduction to Meadmaking for more info on estimating gravities and determining what yeast to use to get the mead you'd like from that gravity.


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks folks!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

What happened to the meadmaking intro? I can't seem to access it. 
I've almost got my supplies in order for a first time batch.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry about that... the link seems to have been redirected. I'll ask Barry...


----------



## 3pepper (May 10, 2006)

i just tried a recipe i found on the winepress forum .
1.5 gal honey
5 oranges , thin skin type
5 cinnimon sticks 
5 cloves 
1 packet bread yeast , yes , bread yeast

put all ingredients into a 5 gal carboy , cut oranges into 8ths and stuff in peel and all . fill carboy partly with water and shake to aireate . top up with water leaving 2" airspace min . pitch bread yeast . 

this is an active fermenter and will foam up . place in a dark warm place to ferment . don't top up untill all fermentetion dies down 
it will finish and clear in 60 days . i waited until the oranges settled to the bottom at 65 days . 
i bottled and drank it right away and everyone loved it . it is a perfect introductory mead . finishes sweet to slightly sweet . 
the only complaint i have is that i didn't make more


----------



## Forrest (Apr 2, 2006)

Can we get the link: 'Intro to Meadmaking' fixed?

Thanks


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/bee-l/bulletinboard/meadintro.htm

here it is


----------



## Forrest (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

